# I was very bored today



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

It rained today and with school starting and being right after Labor Day weekend, it was DEAD in my little tourist town where my boutique is. So I was thrilled when the UPS man delivered a package. Gave me something to do, right? Well I'm starting to get in my Halloween costumes and took advantage of my very dull day. Poor Jett may never forgive me. And he LOVES to wear clothes. Costumes apparently are NOT his thing! :HistericalSmiley: 

So It Does A Body Good Huh???


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: LOL!!! Too funny and cute at the same time!!!

Jett is adorable!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL at that first pic - if looks could kill...! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

LOL!!!

Jett is so cute, but he looks completely unamused! LOL


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Jett is adorable :wub: and I love the costumes!! He doesn't look to thrilled about them though!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OH MY GOSH, that is the cutest thing I have ever seen!!!!!!! I want your baby NOW!!!!! He is beyond adorable with those hugh big brown eyes!!!!!! Those pictures are priceless!!!!!!!! :tender: :tender: :tender: :tender:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LMFAO ~ Yes, Happy Cows Come From California!!!

So send that tiny little cow to my house :HistericalSmiley: 

Great pics, Crystal. I love your two. Soooo cute, and personality plus. B)


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

He is so adorable. Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What a face! Absolutley adorable, Crystal!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

So Adorable!! Even if he does hate it!!!

That little pouty face is the same on Izzy makes EVERY time I put clothes on her!!!


Leslie


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

How PRECIOUS :wub: , I see someone doesn't think so though  . Sarah


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

This made my day - Jett looks so cute! 

Happy maltese comes from you!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Hahaha!! That is soooo funny. He looks adorable though :wub:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

LOL! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Jett looks so unhappy! Poor lil fella! :wub: :wub: I just might have to buy costumes this year! He is adorable!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Jett is absolutely adorable dressed up for Halloween. Costumes are very cute too!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:w00t: OMG, those are the cutest photos ever. I absolutely adore that little sweet face sticking out of those costumes. :wub: :wub: Precious & priceless. Hope you get bored more often.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I am laughing out loud at those pictures - soooo cute and the captions are hilarious!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Great pictures, but I think the model is going to be looking for a new line of work! :bysmilie:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That sweet little face is priceless!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh please come to our house to trick or treat! HOW ADORABLE!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

he is so cute :wub: j


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: I'll take two costumes with the baby in them :wub: sooooooo cute


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

AAAWWW!! SO CUTE!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

LOVE it!!!! Those faces are priceless! :Sunny Smile: 

By the way...I cannot get over how much Jett reminds me of Benny. I had to do a double take...Jett's face looks identical to Ben in those pictures!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! Love that cute little face in the lion costume. The little cow would be very happy here in FL so send him on down here. ~Pat

And that ain't no bull! ~Sassy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG!! Is he just the cutest thing ever!!! :wub:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww he is just too cute! looks like the camera is working well!!! :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-those pics are priceless :wub: :wub: May not look happy but sure looks cute as a bug :wub: :wub:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

He is totally adorable. I love the costumes.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Those are just the cutest pictures even if the models aren't too happy about it. I just love them.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

What a face he really looks maaaaaaaad. He is really cute.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

:Sooo cute: 

Those are the most adorable pics I have seen in a loooong time! But! ... (especially in the first picture), that is one pi$$ed off puppy!  What a doll!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I have to agree...that first picture...what a look he is giving you...tooooo funny.....


----------



## lindsay (May 18, 2008)

omg. toooooooo cute!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: Poor Jett!! But he looks just as adorable as he does pitiful or p*ssed!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That's is so cute. :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Jett is adorable! Those costumes are really cute but his expression is priceless! Great pictures!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Those pictures are just ADORABLE! Jett is so darn cute.

Hubby walked by as I was looking at them and he was like, "Is that Jett?" OHMIGOSH, he recognized him! I don't know if I ever told you, but Chris so badly wanted to adopt Jett. So if and when we come to see your store, you better hide him! LOL


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG, those are the cutest pictures i've seen. If looks could kill, you'd be dead right now. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Sep 4 2008, 11:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629901



LOL at that first pic - if looks could kill...! :HistericalSmiley:

Click to expand...

* :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smheat: 
that was my first thouhght too. 
those pictures are really funny. especially the first one!

that made me really laugh out loud.

_sorry little sweetheart, you still look adorable :wub: _[/B]


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww Jett is gorgeous...I love his face, so adorable.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Awesome pictures! Jett is so adorable :wub2: :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:wub: :wub: Sooo cute! Poor little man. Do have more tourists in the autumn, coming to see all the leaves turn?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG, they are the cutest pictures!! You better print them out and hang them in your store...

What a face - I think I'm in love with that cute little face... :wub:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

UBER cutenessssssssssssssssssss. I loved every pic!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh my, Jett is SOO CUTE!! I love the cow costume!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg would you just look at that beautiful little face, Jett may not look happy but who could not fall in love with those gorgeous big brown eyes :wub: :wub: 
I love the pictures Crystal and the costumes are adorable :wub:


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

OMG his expressions are just too funny! What a doll. Do you mind if I ask who makes the cow costume? I would love to be able to find something like that for our Tobi. They look very well made.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Absolutely adorable. The expression in Jett's first pic is "priceless"!!! It says it all. :biggrin:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thank you all for all your very nice compliments! I'm having way too much fun with my new camera. I've got some of Jett sassin' me soon after I got the camera that I would love to share, but felt I'd spare you all the brag pics! LOL

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Sep 4 2008, 06:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629928


> :w00t: OMG, those are the cutest photos ever. I absolutely adore that little sweet face sticking out of those costumes. :wub: :wub: Precious & priceless. Hope you get bored more often. [/B]


I hope I don't! Yikes!! I gotta new camera to pay for! :w00t: But I know what you were saying!! Thanks!  

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Sep 5 2008, 01:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630165


> Those pictures are just ADORABLE! Jett is so darn cute.
> 
> Hubby walked by as I was looking at them and he was like, "Is that Jett?" OHMIGOSH, he recognized him! I don't know if I ever told you, but Chris so badly wanted to adopt Jett. So if and when we come to see your store, you better hide him! LOL[/B]


Hmmmm....maybe we WON'T come to anymore picnics!  But wow! I am amazed he remembered him!

QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Sep 5 2008, 07:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630234


> :wub: :wub: Sooo cute! Poor little man. Do have more tourists in the autumn, coming to see all the leaves turn?[/B]


I guess the first few weeks of school starting are typically slow here. But then it is _supposed_ to pick up later in the month and be good through the Christmas season. I hope. rayer: 

QUOTE (MarleysMom @ Sep 5 2008, 01:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630364


> OMG his expressions are just too funny! What a doll. Do you mind if I ask who makes the cow costume? I would love to be able to find something like that for our Tobi. They look very well made.[/B]


Well I know where you could get a cow costume if you wanted to order one...


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Holy cow, that is one ADORABLE boy!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Cutest face ever. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

He's so~~~ooo cute, I could just eat him right up.


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

Maggie says "Oh Great! Now my mom's thinking of stuffing me into a costume. Hey Jett, you can come here, we have cows that live right behind our house"










Rita


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Jett, thank you VERY much for showing off the latest costumes for DARLING doggies like you.  You are GREAT to suffer for us.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG...those pics are adorable!!! :wub2: :wub2:


----------

